# A brilliant picture montage of who should play the Primarchs



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just thought I'd share this which I saw in the 40K group on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/1283723038...8372303853351/854309074593000/?type=1&theater


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Horus; John Travolta
Leman Russ; Ron Perlman
Ferrus Manus; Russel Crowe
Vulkan; The Rock
Rogal Dorn; Dolph Lundgren
Roboute Guilliman; Aaron Eckhart
Magnus the Red; Benedict Cumberbatch
Sanguinius; Brad Pitt
Lion El'Johnson; Colin Farrell
Perturabo; don't know
Mortarion; Jason Statham
Lorgar; Sir Ben Kingsley
Jaghatai; Ken Watanabe
Konrad Curze; Tom Hiddlestone
Angron; Jason Momoa
Corvus Corax; Luke Evans
Alpharius Omegon; not sure

John Travolta, Benedict Cumberbatch, Dolph Lundgren, Ben Kingsley...

Right.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I personally think they're all great


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I would have picked someone other than John Travolta for Horus, but the rest look good, they physically fit the description well.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Can't say most of them fit my choices, but most of all Dwayne Johnson as Vulkan. Vulkans skin in means to be like Onyx, pretty much literal black, so need someone with a lot darker complexion than Johnson. Idris Elba anyone?


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

I also think it was a rather clever setup.
That's going to be a very, very expensive Kickstarter though


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Can't say most of them fit my choices, but most of all Dwayne Johnson as Vulkan. Vulkans skin in means to be like Onyx, pretty much literal black, so need someone with a lot darker complexion than Johnson. Idris Elba anyone?


That's a brilliant call!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Perturabo: John Bernthal (Shane from Walking dead)


----------



## godking (Oct 13, 2013)

The Horus Heresy could never fit in a movie or even a series of movies.

A single episode would bankrupt most studios


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Brock Lesnar for Horus :wink:











Tony Todd for Vulkan?


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> Perturabo: John Bernthal (Shane from Walking dead)


Good call


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If I was to choose; 
Fulgrim - any of; Johnny Depp [x], Ben Dahlhaus [x], Jason Mewes [x]


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> If I was to choose;
> Fulgrim - any of; Johnny Depp [x], Ben Dahlhaus [x], Jason Mewes [x]


Out of those, I would have to go with Jay as Fulgrim :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol I agree. replace that look on his face with a sneer and itd be spot on.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

fuck fuck fuck smoking weed smoking wiz, doing coke drinking beers drinking beers beers beers rolling fatties smoking blunts






This is scary how close it is to fulgrim.






That's it, I'm done. Jay and Silent Bob Strike back is going on.






I know they were just kids man but we just kicked their pubeless asses man.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Jason Mewes as Fulgrim is absolutely fucking brilliant!!! So is Idris Elba as Vulcan, unless it's Ving Rhames, who also has the physique.

I also think The Rock would make a much better Horus considering his physique and distinctive looks.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

godking said:


> The Horus Heresy could never fit in a movie or even a series of movies.
> 
> A single episode would bankrupt most studios


I actually think it has quite a great story line to do something like that. I think GW is too stubborn to let people who could do it actually do it. 

Pretty good cast. Except Travolta is a bit insane of a character, I would like to see someone with stronger bearing but yet maintain the same charisma.


----------



## godking (Oct 13, 2013)

ckcrawford said:


> I actually think it has quite a great story line to do something like that. I think GW is too stubborn to let people who could do it actually do it.
> 
> Pretty good cast. Except Travolta is a bit insane of a character, I would like to see someone with stronger bearing but yet maintain the same charisma.


It would never work a a live action series way to expensive.

My idea would be an anime series and it would have too run for a minimum of 8 seasons to wrap up the story line for the Horus heresy at this time.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Anime? Fuck no.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

godking said:


> The Horus Heresy could never fit in a movie or even a series of movies.
> 
> A single episode would bankrupt most studios


get Micheal Bay!, we need as many fucking explosions as possible. Similarly J.J Abrams could get those sweet ass lens flares.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Anime? Fuck no.


This. :goodpost:



Nacho libre said:


> J.J Abrams


Indeed! :good:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Seriously fuck anime for 40k/30k.


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

But imagine those sweet anime tears every time a Blood Angel cried after thinking about Sanguinus!


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Can't say most of them fit my choices, but most of all Dwayne Johnson as Vulkan. Vulkans skin in means to be like Onyx, pretty much literal black, so need someone with a lot darker complexion than Johnson. Idris Elba anyone?


I disagree the skin color can be altered. What can't be altered is the personality. Dwayne Johnson has allot of movies where he plays the super strong guy with a soft spot.

Also for this list I'd Choose Jason Momoa To play Russ As he's got the barbarian warrior thing down pretty well he just doesn't seem like an angron to me.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Since they problobly would end up in a power armour we Wouldn't see their bulk. Why not choose actors who acctualy can act before muscle mass? 
Now I don't say all in the montage can't act but few enought.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Since they problobly would end up in a power armour we Wouldn't see their bulk. Why not choose actors who acctualy can act before muscle mass?
> Now I don't say all in the montage can't act but few enought.


Which actors can't act?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Of those I have seen my personal experience is that Ron Perlman, Dolph Lundgren and Peter Stormare don't match up with what would be required to play a Primarch.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

The Rock as Horus would be great. He has the presence, charisma and command to set himself apart. I could imagine him making the turn..


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Vulkan should be Terry Crews.

Every time he returns to life papapapapower.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Brock Lesnar for Horus :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great call, Tony Todd would be epic



Tawa said:


> Out of those, I would have to go with Jay as Fulgrim :good:


Also a great call 



theurge33 said:


> The Rock as Horus would be great. He has the presence, charisma and command to set himself apart. I could imagine him making the turn..


I could see this too


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

godking said:


> It would never work a a live action series way to expensive.
> 
> My idea would be an anime series and it would have too run for a minimum of 8 seasons to wrap up the story line for the Horus heresy at this time.


I think thats definitely true. But like Game of Thrones it would probably be converted into a drama. Some battle scenes, but mainly a chance for there to be more interactions between important characters. Which, the books have had a hard time doing, even though I'm sure they are doing their best.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, this picture absolutely settles for all time who should play the Primarchs :wink:


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Or we could save ourselves a lot of money and cast Nicholas Cage as everyone. 

But Vulkan should be played by Kevin Grevioux.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

SoL Berzerker said:


> But Vulkan should be played by Kevin Grevioux.


Yes! Firing on all cylinders. He has the acting and directing chops to pull it off.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Ha! Love the image and thread!

In my head I often don't associate primarchs and astartes characters with real people, but when I do they tend to be big athletes like heavyweight boxers and even wrestlers. Maybe because they're athletic big guys and tall as well as bulky, and to a large degree because they already have thick necks I can picture in power armour.

Before I list these, I realise these people often don't bear a resemblance with the primarch descriptions- they're just what I conjured up in my head. Examples:

Guilliman- Wladimir Klitschko
The Lion- Vitali Klitschko
Mortarian- The Undertaker
Vulkan- Frank Bruno

...and I can't remember the others or can't link the faces to names.

As far as other Astartes I've got that Sayeed guy from Lost as Ahriman. They're the sorts of faces my mind throws up when I read about the characters


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chrith Eubank or Mike Tython would be hilarious as Vulkan.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Chrith Eubank or Mike Tython would be hilarious as Vulkan.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Would be sort of funny if you had Eddie Murphy playing every role in different sorts of suits. 

Both it and he has done it before.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Beaviz81 said:


> Would be sort of funny if you had Eddie Murphy playing every role in different sorts of suits.
> 
> Both it and he has done it before.


Epic idea :laugh:


----------

